
$1000 stimulus for every American - thazework
https://www.washingtonpost.com/us-policy/2020/03/17/trump-coronavirus-stimulus-package/
======
Accujack
That's less than the average housing cost per month in the US.

Big deal.

------
mnky9800n
This is what despots do who still have to be elected from time to time.

~~~
Ghjklov
It would extend my and my family's life under a roof by at least another
month. In theory.

I don't know how things will play out honestly. Everything's fucked up. But
alternatively, they could've said fuck it, do nothing, and let all the people
like me go homeless and die.

~~~
zamadatix
This isn't the only ends to that means though nor the most efficient way to
accomplish it. Not that it's bad or good but that isn't a particularly
convincing reasoning.

~~~
Ghjklov
Maybe it isn't the best way. I did only say it would help in theory. $1000
alone won't help, if the landlord decided to increase our rent by the same
amount after finding out. Instead of $1000 in my pocket, it might be better to
just put a freeze on paying the bills until things get better. That could also
be wrong too.

But it does make me a little appreciative, that for once in my personal
experience, they might bail out the people and not just the corporations. That
is more of what I would like to see in response to this crisis. Will we choose
human life or will we choose economic growth? Are most of us just ultimately
disposable while the wealthy can sit through this until things get better and
then they'll be well positioned to become even richer? It is sick. We were
already sick, the coronavirus just makes it clearer. I'm afraid this crisis
will pass without addressing any of the core issues that made this crisis so
difficult, and then we will move on and pretend that everything is okay until
the next big thing.

